# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mountain Bike Patrol School 2022 – Updated 6/23/22



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Host: *Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department*
Date: June 6, 7, 8, 2022
Location: South Boston, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00


To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Massachusetts Port Authority Police Department for reservations.
*
*****

Host: *University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth Police Department*
Date: June 13, 14, 15, 2022
Location: Dartmouth, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth Police Department for reservations.

***
Host: *Dennis Police Department*
Date: June 20, 21, 22, 2022
Location: Dennis, MA
Time: 8:00 a.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Cost: $399.00

To reserve seats please call C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at (781) 246-0755 or
E-Mail [email protected]

*Please do not call the Dennis Police Department for reservations.*


----------

